# What is this melody?



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 11, 2022)

Ok for the life of me I can't place this melody, Im certain it's Williams? or Goldsmith? but from what?

I thought maybe Super man or a Star Trek? It's not Star Wars or Indy or....

I know I'll kick myself when someone places it but I'm having one of those brain fart melt downs and it's driving me crazy?

What's this from?

I did a short crappy mock up of the melody line...



View attachment horn melody.mp3


----------



## Peros (Mar 11, 2022)

It is Superman :


----------



## tmhuud (Mar 11, 2022)

It’s super dude.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 11, 2022)

Damn ok I thought so but when I was searching on Spotify that specific part of the theme was not coming up! Thank you haha.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 11, 2022)

Ok I figured it out! It is there but way down the list, it's the alternate version of the main theme march! 

The prelude main title I was listening to has a brief hint of that melody then it disappears!


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 11, 2022)

It’s Supes!

Started a mock-up of the March in 2019. Will be ready to share very soon.


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 11, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Ok I figured it out! It is there but way down the list, it's the alternate version of the main theme march!
> 
> The prelude main title I was listening to has a brief hint of that melody then it disappears!


No, it’s in the main theme too. It comes just after the gentler Lois Lane theme and directly before the Lois Lane theme returns.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 11, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> No, it’s in the main theme too. It comes just after the gentler Lois Lane theme and directly before the Lois Lane theme returns.


Ah yup you're right, I just didn't listen long enough or scan the right part! 

Well at least my gut was right and I wasn't going crazy! haha

I gaslighted myself there.


----------

